# Happy Donkey (www.happydonkey.co.uk)



## RDW (Aug 26, 2010)

Used recently (2010) to buy a grinder and accessories. Items were well-packed, as described, and delivered promptly, and a followup query was answered quickly by email. Including a bag of coffee to dial in the grinder was a nice touch. Note that prices are VAT-exclusive, but adding an item to your basket calculates and clearly displays the required VAT.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've gotten a replacement part and a bottomless PF from Happy Donkey, and was very happy with the transaction. There was also quick response to a question I had about whether the replacement part included its mounting screw, which is one of those little details you really appreciate a dealer being able to address promptly. So I'm a happy customer.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...and a further thumbs-up from me for HD - supplied me with an Iberital MC2 at a very reasonable price.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

My Iberital MC2 and bottomless PF came from there, best prices and prompt delivery, can`t say fairer than that.


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been ordering allsorts from them over the last 3 weeks, including iberital grinder, baskets, beans, puly products, stainless jugs, tampers, tamping mats etc. Everything arrives quickly & well packaged with great communication confirming the exact date of delivery.

I've phoned them for advice & clarification on a couple of occasions, always very helpful & friendly.

10/10.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used Happy Donkey a couple of times. They replace my Iberital MC2 when it stopped working. Their responses to emails can be hit-and-miss, but you get a very good knowledgeable response by phone.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have ordered cleaning products from them. Good customer service.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I phoned Happy Donkey recently and found them very informative. They offered friendly advice and definitely worth a call if you want to purchase your products from a knowledgeable company.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anybody here tried Happy Donkey's Classic Italian beans? Very good value if you like classic Italian espresso.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I recently bought some Puly Caff and Puly Baby from Happy Donkey. Arrived promptly. No problems.

I also recently bought an Iberital MC2 from them. Again it arrived the next day, but unfortunately the courier company delivered it to the wrong address. I managed to sort it out though, so no harm done.

I would use them again.

RoloD, HD threw in a bag of Classic Italian beans as a freebie with my MC2. Very nice indeed. I think I'll be buying some more of those.......


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Just another shout for HD. I just bought a MC2 grinder from them. Fantastic service very quick delivery and great customer service. Many thanks to Scott who quickly sorted out a query I had. I'll definitely use again.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

May as well put my 2 pence worth in here... Had two orders with them and both been met with pleasantly and with great customer service! Highly recommended!

Spoken to them on a number of occasions prior to orders for advice and very helpful and friendly.

I've purchased the following with them:

Order 1: Gaggia Bottomless Portafilter, 2 x 2oz shot glasses (1 was chipped and replacement sent out straight away and efficiently), group head brush.

Order 2: Iberital MC2 (2 x 2oz shot glasses, group head brush and 500g Italian beans as freebies), water filter, coffee grinds brush, Silvia replacement steam wand for Gaggia Classic.

Would definitely use again!









Would it be worth a voting poll on supplier reviews?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I have just ordered a few bits namely shot glasses, steel jug and arrived in excellent time, well packaged too. Also answered my enquiry email quickly.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to add to my previous review...

Have finally just got around to fit the Rancilio Silvia steam wand mod. Can't tell you how easy it was.

Have been putting it off for weeks as looking through some of the tutorials you need sandpaper and a method of cutting through the existing Gaggia wand.

I thought I'd take off the existing want and compare the two side by side so I could see what was needed to be done. To my disbelief I had found that the parts were a direct swap! The retaining bolt on the Silvia steam wand was exactly the same as the original steam wand.









It took a grand total of 5 minutes! Some of which was double checking the side-by-side comparison as I couldn't believe I'd got this lucky!

It looks like the latest shipment of these in to Happy Donkey are direct replacements with nothing else needed to be done. The link to them is here http://www,happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html. Great news for everybody if this is how they are getting them in now.

Thanks again Happy Donkey!


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Agree with all the positives.

Backflushing disc and other assorted cleaning stuff arrived, quickly and with no fuss.

Good 'how to' bits on their website to.

recommended.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Just to temper the flow somewhat.....

On the 11th January I ordered a grinder and bits from HD. Today (19th) I received an e-mail saying my order will be delivered on the 23rd.

Al


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I have used Happy Donkey a few times and always had a quick delivery.

My only complaint would be that they sometimes take a while to respond to emails. (Been a few days before!)


----------



## coffee2gogo (Jan 19, 2012)

It's only me then? I ordered a grinder hopper from them last June after spending ages scouring the internet looking for one that would fit. Their website showed the exact one I needed. I ordered it. It arrived (no problems there). Unfortunately it looked nothing like the one shown, and while it didd technically fit in the hole the stem of the hopper was so tall it would have fallen off if you put beans in it and driven round a corner (ihave a van) also the quality was a bit crap tbh. Anyway after a couple of unresponsive emails I managed to get hold of them on the phone, I sent it back as suggested, they said they would send a replacement or give me a refund. Well its now more than 6 months later and I've had neither, despite repeated emails. I've tried to call them a few times, bit never got an answer. I might give them another try later, maybe they've improved.


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

Another vote up for Happy Donkey.

I've used them twice, once via their web page then this week over the telephone.

Spoke to Scott who took the order no problem and shipped next day. Been a slight delay with interlink but he's been very helpful keeping me informed of whats going on.....so fingers crossed if interlink come through, I'll be bottomless tomorrow and my classic will be sparkly clean ))

cheers


----------



## nobrob (May 4, 2012)

I'm new to the coffee world, but not to the online retailer world (I buy *a lot* online).

I ordered from Happy Donkey and realised I made a mistake in the order right away. With any online retailer this wouldn't be a problem. I sent them a message via their website's contact form and rested comfortably (it was late in the evening). Around midday the next day, I received an email confirming shipment (granted, quick shipment). A phone call to Happy Donkey confirmed that the order had been picked up by the courier unchanged, because there was no sign of my message in their inbox.

It was Scott I spoke to and he seemed to think that the failure of their contact form was normal and that these things "just happen". His lack of concern for the failure of his website's contact form was, in my eyes, bizarre. However, as I'd made the original mistake, I was happy to share the cost of this failure by just buying the item I actually wanted *aswell* at a reduced price, or some similar offer. Scott's best offer was a whole £1.00 off. We're talking about a website that charges £5 for carriage here







When I expressed that I wouldn't be putting anymore business through them again if that was as good as he could offer, Scott's attempt at customer service led him to claim I was "getting shirty". Then he said "whatever" and hung up.

I really hope he/they (is Happy Donkey just Scott?) can turn this around, and if so I'll update this post. Until then, I'm buying elsewhere.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to say I've never had any problems with Happy Donkey and their £5 delivery charge (for everything) actually seems very reasonable.

I think in cases where you have made a mistake the best thing is to pick up the phone and talk to the company (this is certainly my policy) to make sure they can correct the order or cancel it.


----------



## nobrob (May 4, 2012)

I tried to post my findings as objectively as possible. Although some opinion has leaked in, it should serve as an unbiased view on how Happy Donkey have behaved with me and will potentially behave with any customer. This post is more subjective.



RoloD said:


> I have to say I've never had any problems with Happy Donkey and their £5 delivery charge (for everything) actually seems very reasonable.


"Reasonable", sure. Many retailers will provide cheap if not free delivery. If they can do it, why not Happy Donkey?

It makes no sense to me to charge £5 if you're buying something that is less than 100g and fits in a large letter. It also makes no sense to me to charge £5 if you're spending a large amount of money in a single order (the profit will be made in the expensive item's margin).

One reason I can think it may seem reasonable to you, is because as far as I can see, most online retailers in the coffee market seem to charge around £5 for carriage (please show me I'm wrong, I'd like to shop there!).

In any case, it's not my main point. I paid the carriage charge for my order. It would just be nice to know that since the margin on their delivery charge is probably quite high, that they could waive it in certain circumstances.

I only wanted to change one item in my order, now it's going to cost me £5 to have that one item shipped.



RoloD said:


> I think in cases where you have made a mistake the best thing is to pick up the phone and talk to the company (this is certainly my policy) to make sure they can correct the order or cancel it.


I openly admitted that there was a mistake on my behalf. But for a retailer to express absolutely no concern over the failure of their contact form and then to be rude to me is quite unacceptable.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I have used Happy Donkey a few times for bottomless portafillter and a few other odds & sods and never had a problem, also while i have been trying to buy an upgrade for my current machine Scott has been very helpful with info & when he couldn't provide a second hand machine he was more than happy to give me the numbers of few service people he deals with that may have second hand machines suitable, so my personal experience has been nothing but very positive & helpful beyond the norm.


----------



## nobrob (May 4, 2012)

I highlighted my post on this thread to Scott.

His response was to refund my payment and reverse the courier.

No apology and still no concern for their malfunctioning website contact form.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Satisfaction all round then.

Ive used Happy Donkey many many times, received advice from Scott by phone at no advantage to him, as well as wangling a healthy discount on a grinder some years ago.

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Happy Donkey.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Satisfaction all round then.
> 
> Ive used Happy Donkey many many times, received advice from Scott by phone at no advantage to him, as well as wangling a healthy discount on a grinder some years ago.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Happy Donkey.


So you arent dead then?


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

+1 for HD from me!.


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if Happydonkey will deliver a grinder to Northern Ireland? On the website it says it doesn't but it seems strange they deliver to UK but not NI.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Only one way to find out for sure - pick up the phone and give them a call. They'll at least be able to tell you why not if they don't and may be able to suggest an alternative supplier.


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

True Obsy - just wondering if anyone had any experience

Steve


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Bought an MC5 grinder from them. Quick delivery and freebies. Two shot glasses missing from order but soon sent on. No problems with these guys. Recommended.


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 10, 2013)

Ordered my Coffee's Bean knock box and thermometer yesterday afternoon, HD text me to say items would be delivered today between 8.34am and 9.34am. Knock at the door bang on 8.34am, all items arrived well packed and as described - fantastic service!


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I live in Northern Ireland & have ordered from them OK but I find their shipping policy a bit off



> Please note that as from today 26/01/2010 we now ONLY ship to the UK Mainland.
> 
> We no longer ship to southern or *northern Ireland*, Jersey, Guernsey,Isle of man, Scottish Highlands and Islands or anywhere outside of mainland UK.
> 
> ...


Well its up to them. I send stuff to family in England all the time with no problems & have recently bought grinders & a Gaggia Classic posted over but do understand that maybe their couriers are crap & they don't want to trouble themselves with me


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Heaps of praise for Happy Donkey, but I'm not massively impressed. A bit overpriced on some stuff and I don't like the flat rate postage, which I think is a bit high (I agree with the above comments about it being too high for small items, and pointless for larger sales). Its also is not guaranteed next day as I found.

Their website could be a lot better. It costs very little and requires just a basic knowledge to build a professional looking ecommerce website these days. No offence, I like to see small independant retailers be successful as posible, which is why I used them.

But still, the items did arrive and the coffee was nice


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Savo said:


> I live in Northern Ireland & have ordered from them OK but I find their shipping policy a bit off
> 
> Well its up to them. I send stuff to family in England all the time with no problems & have recently bought grinders & a Gaggia Classic posted over but do understand that maybe their couriers are crap & they don't want to trouble themselves with me


That's pretty bizarre; never seen a delivery policy like that from any company (outside of eBay).


----------



## PurpleOwl (Jan 28, 2014)

Ordered an MC2 Grinder on Monday from Happy Donkey, arrived today(would have been yesterday if not for some address confusion, not Scott's fault). Fantastic service, arrived packaged with 2 bags of beans and 2 shot glasses as unexpected extras.Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

All sorted now


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

A delivery of a spangly new Gaggia naked portafilter with a 21g basket from Happy Donkey. The tracking of my consignment was amazing. I had been following the progress of it all morning and I could see where the driver was and how many deliveries he had made, where I was in the queue and what time to expect him. Brilliant. All that remains is to work out how to use the new portafilter.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> A delivery of a spangly new Gaggia naked portafilter with a 21g basket from Happy Donkey. The tracking of my consignment was amazing. I had been following the progress of it all morning and I could see where the driver was and how many deliveries he had made, where I was in the queue and what time to expect him. Brilliant. All that remains is to work out how to use the new portafilter.


You may need to coarsen the grind with the triple basket.


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a great deal of time for Scott at HD, as he supplied us with our lovely 2nd hand Anna (plus some nice freebies) and an MC2 and various bits and pieces a few years back. The prices are usually very competitive. Anna had been part of a number of machines HD had leased to a pub chain and had limited use and we just so happened to make some enquiries at the right time. I have noticed that HD no longer have the iberital machines on the website but they still do parts.

We recently had a whole bunch of problems with Anna and was set to get some parts from HD, but a combination of internet problems at their end and evolving situations at ours lead to that not happening, but I would hope to buy things from them in the future.


----------



## shatners bassoon (Jan 27, 2015)

Ordered for the first time recently, just a few bits and bobs, but they arrived quickly and well-packaged too


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

My recent experience was very poor. Puly caff container had been damaged in the post, and Happy Donkey failed to answer any of my emails about this. Very disappointed and will not use again.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just read through all the comments on this thread. Haven't dealt with Happy Donkey as yet but may well order a few bits and pieces soon. From what I've gleaned, if you experience any kind of problem (or wish to change an order) it's definitely advisable to phone them rather than email them or use their contact us form on their website. Many on here always suggest getting on the phone if you require any advice or wish to resolve a problem that has arisen but I'm sure I'm not the only one who prefers written communication to using the old fashioned dog and bone. But I will make an exception if needed when dealing with HD to avoid the rare bad experience mentioned above.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I purchased a few bits of them last year. No problems my wnd they even called me to check my delivery address as it was showing an error on their system.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's only speculation at this stage but even if the OP has done something to damage it himself you'd expect the seller to be a bit more helpful. Poor customer service either way.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Before we start any knee jerk reactions can we establish what went wrong with the grinder

What was said to HD.

What their response was.

And I'm sure we can help bring about a better resolution.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In response to a post by a new member who has obviously joined to moan about a supplier, before anyone makes any rash decisions or judgements let me have a chat with Scott

HappyDonkey have been supportive of the UK barista community over the years and the experience of a person who has signed up and their first 2 posts are bagging a supplier without giving details is a bit dubious

Once the facts have been established then opinions can be formed

We are not a witch-hunt type of community - nor should we be

I will make an enquiry and see what the other side of the story is.

I would also like the new member to PM me details of their problem.

If an item is faulty they should agree with the supplier to have it returned for repair or replacement within terms of a warranty


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are we not allowed to make jokes?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not when the reputation of a supplier is at stake

If this was your company what would you think if someone joined to moan about you and others started making jokes?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I doubt any reasonably thinking person would infer we were actually out gathering pitchforks for an assault on the premesis


----------



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey, I'm sorry my post has caused some trouble and had to be removed. I've PMd you Glenn, as asked.

I was posting not to "moan" but to give a review of my experience. The majority of opinion on HD is very positive, after how my situation has been dealt with it disappointed me and thought it only balancing to show the possible other side of dealing with the company.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for messaging me too


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I doubt any reasonably thinking person would infer we were actually out gathering pitchforks for an assault on the premesis


So i can put my pitchfork back in the shed!?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Done!

Have used HD and i felt they gave great level of service, hope you get a positive resolution Jekyl.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

JekylL_VIW said:


> Hey, I'm sorry my post has caused some trouble and had to be removed. I've PMd you Glenn, as asked.
> 
> I was posting not to "moan" but to give a review of my experience. The majority of opinion on HD is very positive, after how my situation has been dealt with it disappointed me and thought it only balancing to show the possible other side of dealing with the company.


What happened?


----------



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

Long story. At the moment it's still being sorted out, I'll see about posting when/if it can all be resolved. As it is just now, short version is, I've taken my custom elsewhere.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

JekylL_VIW said:


> Long story. At the moment it's still being sorted out, I'll see about posting when/if it can all be resolved. As it is just now, short version is, I've taken my custom elsewhere.


Any update?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

JekylL_VIW said:


> Long story. At the moment it's still being sorted out, I'll see about posting when/if it can all be resolved. As it is just now, short version is, I've taken my custom elsewhere.


Any resolution on this?


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I doubt any reasonably thinking person would infer we were actually out gathering pitchforks for an assault on the premesis


First time on the Internet then?









I assure you somewhere, somehow someone is taking offense, doesn't matter what your intentions were.


----------



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Any resolution on this?


It did eventually get sorted out, but it was far from a smooth resolution. The returning of the goods was a further eye opening experience. While the price of goods was low and I did, eventually, get my money back, this isn't a retailer I can recommend unfortunately.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SimonB said:


> First time on the Internet then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very offended on behalf of others who you may have offended, by suggesting they will be offended no matter what his intentions.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm even more offended at the offence taken to the offence by those who may or may not have been offended on behalf of others whose might have taken offence.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Very impressed with their service. Order yesterday about 1pm and order arrived today at 1pm. Very efficient. Would definitely order from them again.


----------



## eugeneyutp (Oct 10, 2015)

Bought a bottomless filter from them recently for my Rancilio Silvia. It was not the right fit and I emailed them to clarify matter.

Not only did the manager wasn't helpful, he commented that I was ego-istic and did not know what I was talking about. The tamper I got from them as well fit to my original Rancilio double portafilter perfectly but i could not fit it into my bottomless portafilter.

After few exchange of emails, his solution was to replace it with my double portafilter's basket and he said he could not be responsible for every item. That was not a solution, I was not getting what I had paid for and as a seller, surely he should be accountable for every item he sells.

After which he suggested if I was so unhappy, I should return the product. Which I am sure I would have to pay at least £5 non refundable delivery charges.

I got a grinder from them as well which was decent but came with loads of scratches. I decided to ignore it cause it was functional.

The items may be cheap and appear worth it. But if there is a problem, they do not take responsibility over their items. DONT BUY FROM THIS COMPANY ANYMORE.


----------



## danns (Apr 9, 2015)

Ordered a part which they listed as compatible with my machine, when it arrived it didn't fit. A bit of back and forth by email, not the smoothest of transactions, but ultimately they sorted me out with the right part, and updated their product description shortly after.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Fast delivery. Can recommend them


----------



## kms (Nov 20, 2013)

Hadn't used Happy for a while as I've been away from the UK. Ordered some Puly Baby and Puly Caff Wednesday late afternoon to give the classic a treat. Delivered by ParcelForce 24 tracked Friday 10am. Great price and first class packing and delivery. Will use again.


----------



## Gmartin (Apr 24, 2017)

Used them for replacement parts for Gaggia and found them reliable.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

I think they have had problems with their previous delivery service. There is a clickable link to a message on their homepage saying "New courier service DPD ditched forever" Clicking it takes you to an explanation and an apology to all customers who have experienced problems with delivery over the past months.

Personally, I've been buying from HD on & off for about 4 years now and never had any problems.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Pretty much get everything from Happy Donkey. Regularly order beans from them. Cleaning supplies and accessories.

For their beans I get either their Italian blend or the others they do, very good quality coffee and freshly roasted. Reasonable too at £5.80 for 500g of beans (two 250g bags).

I purchased some iberital MC2 grinders from them which arrived promptly and even with two bags of their beans to help with dialling in. The first order I placed with them (Iberital MC2 with doser) came with two bags of beans and two shot glasses which was unexpected but welcome.

Overall very pleased and would highly recommend.


----------



## Josie (Oct 2, 2020)

Ordered a tamp, bottomless portafilter and some cleaning stuff late yesterday afternoon, all arrived this morning. Seems good quality, and was well packaged... now I just need my new grinder to arrive so I can try it all out!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I had excellent service from Happy Donkey this week. I bought a bottomless portafilter holder which arrived with incomplete chroming on the top of the lug. I emailed explaining the issue and within a couple of hours a replacement was on its way free of charge. It arrived next day and in perfect condition.

Now to diagnose my dodgy puck prep...


----------



## noctnikkor (Jan 8, 2021)

Got some perfectly roasted beans a couple of weeks ago. Hermes were slightly tardy with their shipping but communication with HD was swift to advise eta. The beans are fabulous - no pretentious packaging or blurb - just well roasted delicious coffee at a nice price - BRAVO


----------



## Unhappy customer (7 mo ago)

A company only wanting your money and will make any excuse why you can't return an item and eventually they stop responding.
I bought a grinder that is messy, difficult to fine tune and now I'm landed with it on a small budget and I'm sure others in worse situations are suffering
because of the same. If you don't want to be left with an expensive product which is unusable avoid this company,
There are plenty of other places that will actually try to do their best for their customers. This is definitely not one of them.
1 star company, 1 star products. AVOID, AVOID, AVOID


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Unhappy customer said:


> A company only wanting your money and will make any excuse why you can't return an item and eventually they stop responding.
> I bought a grinder that is messy, difficult to fine tune and now I'm landed with it on a small budget and I'm sure others in worse situations are suffering
> because of the same. If you don't want to be left with an expensive product which is unusable avoid this company,
> There are plenty of other places that will actually try to do their best for their customers. This is definitely not one of them.
> 1 star company, 1 star products. AVOID, AVOID, AVOID


Not sure, given your forum name, a first post necro posting to fling dirt at a retailer, is going to win you any friends, if I’m honest. Bit spammy don’t you think?


----------

